# mysql-workbench52 port doesn't compile



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

```
> sudo portinstall mysql-workbench-oss52\*
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CXX    --mode=compile c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../include -I./linux -I/usr/local/include/mysql  
-pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I../../../library/utilities/src -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -
I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include    -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -
I/usr/local/include/lua51 -Wextra -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-deprecated  -Wno-unknown-pragmas -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -
I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/lua51 -Wextra -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-deprecated -MT charset-def.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/charset-def.Tpo -c 
-o charset-def.lo charset-def.cpp
libtool: compile:  c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../include -I./linux -I/usr/local/include/mysql -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -
I../../../library/utilities/src -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -
I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/lua51 -Wextra -
Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-deprecated -Wno-unknown-pragmas -O2 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -
I/usr/local/include/lua51 -Wextra -Wall -Wno-unused -Wno-deprecated -MT charset-def.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/charset-def.Tpo -c charset-def.cpp  -
fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/charset-def.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h:57,
                 from /usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:742,
                 from mysys_priv.h:29,
                 from charset-def.cpp:17:
/usr/local/include/mysql/psi/psi.h:1306: error: 'MYSQL_PLUGIN_IMPORT' does not name a type
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library/sql-parser/source.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library/sql-parser.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20101110-31425-tp3j55-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! databases/mysql-workbench52	(unknown build error)
	! databases/mysql-workbench51	(unknown build error)
```
The same with: databases/mysql-workbench51

```
> pkg_info | grep mysql-server
mysql-server-5.5.6_1 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```
This problem is few years old, why it hasn't been fixed yet?
See: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13399 (which is Solved, but it's not?)
Is this problem is solvable, or this port should be marked as BROKEN?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't use mysql-server-5.5.x. Use either 5.0.x or 5.1.x.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

But why, newer version should be better and faster? It's not different branch?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> But why, newer version should be better and faster? It's not different branch?



Mysql 5.5.x is different in some aspects. Different enough for lot of ports that depend on mysql to fail.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

So it will never work with mysql 5.5?
In other way: is this is the correct fix of that problem, or workaround because it's not compiling with 5.5?

Anyway, I'll try to downgrade it.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 10, 2010)

It works, thanks.


----------

